# Sam's Rescue!!! (applause)



## CatDrool1324 (Jul 24, 2009)

My cat, Samie, was found as a stray in Rockford (about an hour from where I live) by some family friends named Dawn and Tom. Dawn had a soft spot for strays, so she insisted that they keep him, even though they were both deathly allergic to cats. They brought him back home and put him in the basement. My family came to visit them, and they all but demanded we take the cat and at least find a better home for him. My grandmother had just lost a cat, and we thought that maybe she would want Sam. She said that it was too early for her to move on, so we kept Sam. We had already been given a lot of supplies from Dawn and Tom, so we wouldn't have to go shopping for a while. And so Samie became the cutie pie of our family (besides me.)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

"Yay!" to D&T for taking him in and "Yay!" to you and your family for giving him a home!


----------



## CatDrool1324 (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha, thanks!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

How great that you and Sam found each other  

seashell


----------

